# Normales Windows auf USB Festplatte installieren



## Mavericklp (17. August 2009)

moin moin,

ich bin hier gerade am verzweifeln. Und zwar starte ich windows auf meinem Laptop. Nach dem Anmelden werde ich sofort wieder Abgemeldet. Dann habe ich versucht, Windows neu zu installieren. Das Problem ist, das mein CD Laufwerk vom Laptop nicht funktioniert. 

Besteht die Möglichkeit, Windows auf eine USB Festplatte zu Installieren oder Dateien auszutauschen? Als zweitsystem steht leider nur Vista.

Schon einmal vielen vielen Dank für jeden Tip, der mich weiter bringt


----------



## chmee (18. August 2009)

Wenn Du im Mainboard die USB-Platte als Bootlaufwerk einstellen kannst, steht der Sache nix im Wege. Einfach wäre es, wenn Du die Win-CD auf die Festplatte kopierst, zusätzlich aber einen Bootblock und eine rudimentäre Eingabemaske bekommst wie zB mit DOS6.22. Alternativ könntest Du auch eine andere Windowsinstallation raufpacken - wenn es ums Austauschen von Systemdateien geht, was Du genauso unter DOS6.22 machen könntest. Weitere Möglichkeit wäre es, einen USB-Stick bootbar zu machen. Anstatt DOS könnte es auch ein Linux sein. Bei NTFS wird die Sache noch Probleme mit sich bringen, da Du aller Voraussicht keine Schreibrechte bekommst und uU sogar das Lesen nicht funktioniert.

Wie auch immer, Du musst erstmal Deine USB-Festplatte oder einen Stick bootbar machen. Da ich sowas schon lange nicht mehr machen musste, sind meine Infos auch recht alt  Ich hoffe, Jemand kommt noch mit einer besseren Idee als DOS und FAT32.

mfg chmee


----------



## Mavericklp (18. August 2009)

Na toll der worst case ist eingetreten. Die Festplatte ist im NTFS Format, weil ich einige Dateien habe die 10 gig groß sind. 

Und von USB kann ich laut meinem Bios nicht booten. 

Deswegen habe ich gehofft, das ich wenn ich die Festplatte an einem anderen Computer anschließe da irgend etwas regeln kann. Das Problem an dem ganzen ist, das der andere Computer ein Vista system ist. An die Daten der Festplatte komme ich also ran. Aber ich habe keine Dateien, die ich mit den Dateien der Windows XP installation ersetzen kann.


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2009)

Dann sicher doch einfach deine Daten und installiere XP neu ... das bringt wesentlich mehr als manuell Zeug zu ersetzen.


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. August 2009)

Sei Problem liegt ja darin, dass er es nicht neuinstalliert bekommt.
Booten von USB wird von seinem Bios nicht unterstützt und sein CD-Laufwerk defekt ist.

Frag doch mal in deinem Bekanntemkreis ob jemand ein externes CD Laufwerk oder einen USB-IDE Adapter hat (Damit könntest du dann irgendein altes CD-Laufwerk anschließen)


----------



## chmee (18. August 2009)

1- Möglicherweise gibt es ja noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk, über welches er den Boot machen kann, uU wird die USB-HDD als IDE-Laufwerk erkannt. 

2- Möglicherweise kann das Mainboard "Booten per Netzwerk"(PXE) - dafür ist aber der Aufwand riesig. 

3- Einbauen in den anderen Rechner, Daten runtersichern, mit FAT32 formatieren. Bootblock erstellen und den Setupordner der Win-CD raufkopieren.

4- Alles in Allem ist das Kaufen eines DVD-Laufwerks für knapp 20Euro die schnellste und einfachste Methode.

mfg chmee


----------



## Johannes7146 (18. August 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> 4- Alles in Allem ist das Kaufen eines DVD-Laufwerks für knapp 20Euro die schnellste und einfachste Methode.



Das denke ich auch

edit:
10€ incl versand: http://cgi.ebay.de/16x-DVD-ROM-Sams...erke?hash=item2555e9b310&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

